# WTS: Forge World Red Scorpions parts



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the following:

50 x tac squad shoulder pads
21 x MkIV heads
5 x Terminator shoulder pads
2 x Rhino doors
1 x Land Raider doors
10 x Torsos

By my maths and a visit to the FW website, that's over £100 of stuff.

I'm asking £65 including shipping, which will be by FedEx, tracking number to be provided as soon as shipment is sent.


----------

